# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  خاطره

## معاذ ملحم

*خـــاطــــرة 
.
.
زاوية في منتدى الحصن , ولكم خصصت أيضاً
كماإرتأينا بأن تكون مكان لـ ..

بوح المشاعر .. وللتعبير عن مكنون الذات 
ولكتابة ما يخطر في أذهانكم من أفكار و صور و عبارات 
.
.
نتركـ لكم بوح أقلامنا ,,
.
.
.

الكتابة هي / إندماج روح القلم ,,
وجسد الصفحة ,,
لـ تتمتعوا بلذة الإندماج .**:**:** معاذ ملحم* *:**:*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

0% لمـآ تـدرس . . .
%1 تدرس
%14 ترسم
%20 تگتب گلمآت شعر و آغآني
%30 تعلم أللي حولگ إنگ تـدرس
35%تحآول تزبطلگ توقيع
____________________
*100% رح ترسب بالإمتحان
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الله يا وقت مضى وايام مرت 
وين ايام عهد الوفا ,,
ويقال يا﻿ عونه 
ان كنت راضي في طريقك وشفته زين,,
عسى ان قلبك عند ناس يدارونه

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يا كليتي لن ابكي عليكي فمن حسن حظك انني اتيت اليكِ

::

::

مشكور معاذ على الفكره*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

إن قُـتِـل حُلْمُك ممن أحببت,,
 فلا تصب بالدهشه,,
 او ينتابك الاستغراب,,
 فإن في هذاء الزمان,,
لا يقتل الإ الأحبه*​,,*

----------


## دموع الغصون

فكرة حلوه كتير 

*** 

Only one thing makes a dream impossible: our fear of failure

----------


## محمد العزام

always be happy >>>>always wear asmile <<<<not only because the life full of reasons to smile 



just smile

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## محمد العزام



----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## (dodo)

أخــــــبـرتــك عــن نـقـاط ضـــعفي حتى تحميــها فكنت اول من طــــعنـني فيها

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*Where are you..?? N 
  I miss you always
*

----------


## shams spring

*شعور الانسان بالارهاق الجسدي يحمله الى الابتعاد عن كــل من حوله ....!
هو فقط يريد ان يرتأي بنفسه الى مكان لا يحمل الا الراحـــة والهدوء...!!!
.
.
.
وهذا ما اريــده الان ..!!!
8-5-2012م*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

* ﺭَﺑِّﻲَ ﻟَﺎ تكسرَّ ﻟِﻲَ ﻗَﻠْﺒَﺎ ..

ﻭَلا ﺗُﺼَﻌِّﺐُ ﻋَﻠَﻲَّ ﺃَﻣَﺮَﺍ ..

ﻭَلا ﺗَﺤْﺮِﻣْﻨِﻲْ ﻣَﻦْ ﺗَﻌَّﻠَﻘﺖُ ﺑِـﮧ ﺍﻟْﺮُّﻭْﻭْﻭْﺡِ
*
♥♥¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.♥ . ♥.•°*”˜Melhem˜”*°•.♥ . ♥¸.•°*”˜˜”*°•.♥♥

----------


## (dodo)

* هذا المساء قمتُ بجمع كلماتك في ملفٍ خاص 
ثم حذفتها للأبد من الذاكرة
لأنك لم تقدر قيمة بقائها في أعماقي كل هذه الأيام*

----------


## محمد العزام

To Be .........OR .........Not To Be

----------


## دموع الغصون

الأحلام التي لا يُسعى لتحقيقها 

تكون عبئاَ على أصحباها

----------


## محمد العزام

الحياة كانشودة طفل صغير ...يعرف كيف يلفظها ولكن لايعرف معانيها 
8-5-2012

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*يا حبيب الروح [ روحي لك رهينه ]
لآ تحاول تستثير الشوق فيني ..
لو بغيت أيام عمري مع سنينه
فدوتن لك هالعمر [ يا نور عيني ] ..
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*Really I miss you*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*لآ تُرغِم أحداً ، على الاهتمآمِ بكَ أو الاشتيآقِ إليك !

فـَ الشوقُ يأتِي ، ولآ يُؤتَى ! ♥

و الصمت حكايــــــــــــه ... !!
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*امنياتي بك بسيطه جداً ..

كن بجانبي و [ فقط ]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ღღ

 ﺃﻧّﺖ ﻟَﺴﺖَ ﺷَﻴﺌﺎً ﻋَﺂﺩﻳّﺎً " ﻓِﻲّ ﺣَﻴَﺂﺗﻲّ " ,
 ﻭَﻟﺴْﺖَ / ﺇﺣْﺴَﺂﺳﺎً ﻋَﺂﺑِﺮﺍً ,
 ﻭَﻟﺴْﺖ ﺃﻱّ ﺇﻧﺴَﺂﺃﻥ ﺏِ ﺁﻟﻨِﺴْﺒَﺔ ﻟِﻲّ
 ﺃﻧّﺖ ﻓِﻲّ ﻗَﻠﺒِﻲّ
 >> ♥ ﺷﻴّﺌﺎً ﻳَﻔﻮُﻕ /ﻧَﺒْﻀِﻲ
**ღღ
*

----------


## دموع الغصون

أحياناً ورغم الألم..يطلُ الأمل بوجهٍ باسمٍ للحياة..!

----------


## محمد العزام

DONT FORGET THAT 

JUST SMILE

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*

نـحـن لا نسـتـطـيـع تـغـيـر الـمـاضــي!!
 ولا نـسـتـطـيـع أن نـرسـم الـمـسـتـقـبـل بـالـصـوره
 الـتـي نـشـاء !!!
 فــلـمـآذا نـقـتـل أنـفـسـنـا حـسـره
 عـلى شـيء لا نـسـتـطـيـع تـغـيــره !!
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لَو كانَتْ كُلّ آلشَباَبيْك مُـقفلَـۃْ. . .!!

سَ أرسُمْمًم شُباكّ مَفتُوح وَ أنـُظرُ خـًـآرجَـہْ . . . . . . .//
أتعُرفْ لِمًاذا ..
لأنهُ مَا زااال هُنالِكّ أمـًل . . في هذْه الحٌياةً

... .

----------


## &روان&

_تعب_
_تعبت أفكر_ 
_وأحاول أرتب_ 
_كل ما حولي متبعثر_ 
_أحاول ألملم_ 
_واجمع .._
_وأبني صرح الأمل من ثاني.._ 
_وتهدمني جروح الليالي_ 
_وتنخطف مني أحلامي_
_وين صارت_ 
_يلزمني تصريح لأحلامي ._

----------


## دموع الغصون

Realize that having negative feelings will just hurt you, not them. So there is no reason for you to have any negative feeling.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*الجروح تروح و [ ترجع ] .. كلّ عين لابد [تدمع ] ..
الزمن قسمه و [ نصيب ] ..مثل ما يعطيك [يوجع ] ..
حدٍ تحبّه و [ ما يحبّك ] ..و حدٍ يحبّك و[يتولّع ] ..
... ... حدٍ يحبّك و [ ما تحبّه ] ..و حدٍ تحبّه و [يتدلّع ] ..
و الحياة أخذ و [ عطا ] ..و مثل ما تاخذ [بتدفع ] ..
و الكلام كلمه و [ جواب ] ..و مثل ما تتكلّم [اسمع ] ..
أمس و لّى و اصبح [ ماضي ] ..و كلّ ماضي صعب [يرجع ] ..
كلمه وخليها وسط [ بالك ] ..مُش أيّ ذهب تلقاه [يلمع ]*

----------


## &روان&

_قد يــرى البــعض..._
_
_
_أن الـتـسـَامـح انــكـســار .._
_
_
_و الصــمــتُ هــزيــمـة ،_
_
_
_لـكـنــهــمـ لا يــعـرفــونـ أن الـتـســامح .._
_
_
_يحــتــاجْـ قُـوة أكـبَـر مِن الانـتــقــامـ .._
_
_
_و الـصـَمــتُ أقــوى مًــنْ أى كــلامـ ._

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كثيراً مانرد على المُجامله بـ مجامله*
*أو على حقيقة بـ مجامله*
*أو تتفوه بكلمات أكبر بكثير مما نشعر به حقاً*
*أو نطلق عُهوداً في لحظة تغطى فيها المشاعر*

*و لكن السؤال ..*
*هل نحن نعني حقاً مانقول !!*
*" وحشتيني ، ماتخيل حياتي بدونك ،* 
*ابيع الناس كلها إلا انتي ، مستحيل اتخلى عنك* 
*إنتي كل شي بحياتي .... إلخ"*

*إن كنت لا تعني ماتقل*
*فلا تقل مالا تعني ..*
*و إن كان ذلك للمجامله*
*او محاوله للتودد ، إياك !*
*و زيف الكل**مات*
*تحدث بدبلوماسية ، و اختر كلماتك بدقّه* 
*و كن صادق حتى عندما تجامل*
*و مسؤول عما تقول ..*

*لأن البشر لن يستطيعوا اختراق أعماقك*
*و لكنهم سيصدقوا كلماتك ..*

*" لا تقل مالا تعني "


.
.
.

*راقت لي كثيراً

----------


## محمد العزام

i will be try to smile <<<<<  i can do that <<<< but i need  just minute

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*في كل يوم نشتاق لأُناسِ ,, عطّروا المكان برائحة الياسمين .
ندعوا لهم ,, ونسأل الله لهم التوفيق .*

----------


## علاء سماره

هي أيامي الحلوههي ساعات فرحتيهي ماضي الجميلهي التي لن أنساها هي التي فكرت بها حتى نسيت نفسيمن هي انها  هي

----------


## دموع الغصون

*When it HURTS to look back, and you're SCARED to look ahead,you can look beside you and your BEST FRIEND will be there*

----------


## (dodo)

كَم هَو جَميل أن نكُون
أرَوَآح رآقيه نقيه
وَ قلوبَ صَآفية بيضآء
نتجَآهل تفآهَآت آلأموُر 
وَ كٌلِ مَ يخدِش نقآئنآ
نحَترم ذوَآتنآ وَ نُبآدِل 
آلآخرين آلإحترآم
نعتذر بِ صِدق ..
نخآطِب بٍ ذوَق ..
نطلُب بِ أدبْ ..
وَ نغضب بِ صمت ..

----------


## دموع الغصون



----------


## محمد العزام

لاتقامر ولاتغامر بمشاعرك ...ربما هي افضل ماوجد لك ...فاحتفظ بها لنفسك ...ولاتقدمها الا لمن يستحقها

----------


## دموع الغصون

*إنه من الجنون بعينه أن تواصل فعل الأشياء نفسها وتتوقع الحصول على نتائج مختلفة.*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مـن الرائع أن تشعر المرأة أن لها رجلٌ ما ..

رجل تستطيع أن تلجأ إليه إذا ضاقت بها الدنيا ..

رجل تثق بأنه
لن يقابل شكواها بالضجر أو بالتشفي أو القسوة ..

لكن الأروع من كل هذا أن يكون هو بنفسه

اختار أن يكون هذا الرجل ،

اختار بكل حب أن يكون ملاذها ..

حصنها وأمانها . ّ♥

----------


## (dodo)

جمـال العقــل .. بالفكــر ..
وجمــال اللســان .. بالصمــت ..
وجمــال الوجــه .. بالعبــادة..
وجمــال الفــؤاد.. بتــرك الحســد..
[FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]وجمــال الحــال .. بالاستقامــة..
[/FONT]​
[FONT='lucida grande', tahoma, verdana, arial, sans-serif]
[/FONT]

----------


## &روان&

عندما تخوض ( حرباً ) مع أحدهم ..


خضها بهداوة .. فربما تسقط ( الـــــراء ) دون أي مقدمات

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لآ بأس .. فِي ٲنّ تكوُن مُختلِف .. مآ دآم آلتآء لمّ تسبق آلخآء ، !*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

_الصدف أحياناً تكون جميلة .. ولكن الأجمل ,, هو الشخص الذي تجلس معه ..
كم هي سعادتي اليوم وكم انا في داخلي فرحة كبيرة كـكـبر الوطن ..
سعادة ليس لها حدود ..

كل هذا حصل اليوم 
صدفة 
_*هدوء عاصف*_.. كم كانت اليوم سهرتنا رائعه وبغاية الجمال .. لأنكـ موجود فيها .
_

----------


## دموع الغصون

جميل جداً أن توجه بوصلة قلبك إلى اتجاه واحد و أن لا تتأرجح أمام مرأى الجميع

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كوّني معك سيكون بلا نهايه .!!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أفضل كلمات تعبر عن مكنون الذات و الشعور في الوقت الحالي .

مما راق لي كثيراً ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*كن لي نبضآ فـ القلوب تتغير دائماً ,,*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*صدقيني قــــلبي يحـــــكي لك حــــقيقه= صــــدقيني ما أرى غيرك مــــلاك 
من أجــــل وصلك باتـــخذ أيّة طريــقه= ما أبالــــي لو طريقـــــي لك هلاك 
بعدك ولا غيابك على نفسـي ما أطيقه= كيف أجاهد روح تشقى من غلاك 
شرع الخــــــطا يا زين عم الخلـــــيقه= وإن هفا شوقي معك أبغى رضاك 
يا زمــــان اللوم احــــرق لي وثيــــقه= طيـــــها دستـــــور بظـــلمه وطاك
منهو فينا أو في البشر ما نشف ريقه= كـــم قيل عـــنهم الشقي هذا وذاك 
الشـــك من طبعك وباحساسك رقيــقه= مقـــــبولة عندي ولوهذا عطــــاك
روحـــي تنادي لك بصـــرخة غريـــقه= يا مغرقــــتها* *لـيش عيني** ما تراك*

----------


## (dodo)

مهمآ كآنَ عمركْ ,

احتفظْ دآئماً في قلبكْ

ببرآءةِ الطفولةْ ,
ونقآئهآ ,

وعفويتهآ ,

إذآ غضبتَ فارضَى سريعاً ,

وأذآ بكيتَ فانسَ سريعاً ,

كنْ كالأطفآلِ بفطرتهمْ النقيةْ ,

وقلوبهمْ الصآفيةْ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشتاق لتفاصيل حضوركـ ..!!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

* أيٌجبْ أنْ أمُوتْ فِيْ غِيابِكَ إخْتِنآقَـآ لِتُدرِكَ أنّكَ هَوائِي الّذيْ أتنَفّسُه ..!! ♥*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ا ,, م ,, ل 

ثَلآثَة أحرف قَدْ تَگون عِنْدَ آلبَعْض

{ أمَل }

وَقَد تَتَبَعْثَر لِتَصْبَحْ عِنْدَ آلبَعْض ِآلآخَر

{ ألَم }.*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لو كان الحب من كلمات لنسجت من شرايني حروف ويحكي حبي لك بكل اللغات

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عودت نفسي , ,
بإن أظن بالناس خيرا مهما فعلوا بي !
فإن جرحني احدهم
اقول في نفسي : ربما أنه يعاني مشكلة
نفسية أدت إلى ذلك
وبدل ان اكرهه , ,
اشفق عليه كثيرا*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لَـًـوٍ { القَنَوٍآُت }♥


تَذَيَع آخَبِــَآرٍ /»الُمَشِتّـُآٌقَيِنَ • • !!


كـِآَنِ َشِوَقُيٌ َلِكَ :$


فيَ كَلِ َسٍآعُه ‘‘ [ خُبَـِـٍرِ َعًـَآجـٍلَ ]

----------


## دموع الغصون

*قالوا لي بسخريه :لا يعجبنا ذوقك ! فأجبتهم بـ(تواضــع) ذوقي هو الذي اختاركم ..*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وجعي لا يؤلم احدآ غيري 
فـ لماذا اتحدث به اذاً ,,*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انـا زعـلان منـك حيـل وشايـل لـك بقلـبـي عـتـاب
واتـمـنـى تحمـلـنـي مـثــل مـــا اتـحـمـل عـتـابــك




ترى بعض الصراحة جرح وثقل ونرفزه واعصاب
ابـي تسمـع كلامـ


ي زيـن وتـمســك زيـن اعصـابـك




تعاهـدنـا انــا وانـتـه عـلـى إنـــا نـكــون احـبــاب
واحبـابـك هــم احبـابـي واحبـابـي هـــم احـبـابـك




وش الــي غـيـرك فجـأه تكـلـم واذكــر الأسـبــاب
انـا بسمـع كـلامـك زيــن وبسـمـع زيــن اسبـابـك




رغـم كـل الخطـاء منـك فوجهـك مـا قفـلـت الـبـاب
ويـوم اخطيـت فـي حقـك قفـلـت فوجـهـي ابـوابـك




رخصـت الغالـي لعيونـك حنيـت لخـاطـرك ارقــاب
رضـيــت احنـيـهـا ارقـابــي ولا تحنـيـهـا ارقـابــك


[كفايـه تمتحنـي هــم وخــل مــن ذم فيـنـي وعــاب
ترى من عاب في غيـرك ولـو طـال الزمـن عابـك




ولا تفكر في يـوم انسـاك او يشغلنـي عنـك غيـاب
انــا اتنفـسـك اهــواك وفـيــك امـــوت واحـيـابـك




انـا مـا شـوف احـد غيـرك جمـيـل بفـتـنـتـه جــذاب
انـا إعجـابـي فيـك اعمـى يفـوق اعجـاب اعجـابـك




انـا مهـمـا قـسـى قلـبـي بكلـمـه مـنـك احـسـه ذاب
انا من زود عشقـي لـك عشقـت العطـر فـي ثيابـك




انـا ياليـت مـغـرم فـيـك انــا كـلـي فغـرامـك شــاب
احـسـك جــزء مــن روحــي ولا اتـحـمـل غـيـابـك




ولا قد طـاب لـي جرحـك ولـو جرحـي لذاتـك طـاب
عجـزت اقـدر اشـوف الدمـع بـل اطـراف اهـدابـك




ولـكـن كـــل شـــي إلا جـــزاة الـصــد بالـتـرحـاب
إذا صـديــت تـرحـابـي تـــرى بــاصــد تـرحـابــك




ولانـي مرتـضـي ذلــي ولــو كــان الـهـواء غــلاب
إذا مـاكـان تـرضـا بـي حـشـاء لا يمكـن ارضـا بـك




ولانــي قــادر اتحـمـل عشـانـك غـرسـت الأنـيـاب
انـا كـلـي غــدى مـجـروح مــن غـرسـات انيـابـك




تجافيـنـي ولا هـمـك ولا تحـسـب لــي أي حـسـاب
وانا من زود عشقي لك اصونك واحسـب حسابـك




ألآ يـا قـسـوة الصـدمـه تجـيـنـي مـنــك الأصــواب
وانا الي كنت اقول الجـرح إذا مـا صابنـي صابـك




أمـانــ 




ه قـــول وش بـقـيّـت لـلـعــذال والأغــــراب
اذا هــذا مـعـي طبـعـك اجــل وش حــال اغـرابــك




تـمـرد كــان يحـلـى لــك تعـيـب فطيبـتـي وتغـتـاب
ولكـنـي تــراي اكـبــر مـــن انـــي يـــوم اغـتـابـك




حقيـقـه اكتشـفـت انــك سخـيـف بطبـعـك الـكـذاب
وانـي كـنـت لــك لعـبـة سخيـفـه تـشـبـه الـعـابـك




انـا عيبـي غبـي طـيـب وضـنـي فـيـك والله خــاب
ولا قـــد كـنــت اتـوقــع تـجـافـي يـــوم اصـحـابـك




انا جيتك بطيب الطيب وفيـك الطيـب ابـد مـا جـاب
ابـي تعذرنـي هـا القـسـوة لأن الطـيـب مــا جـابـك

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لم اعد ذلكـ القريب لأحد ..
جميعهم لديهم من يعوضهم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سلامي على اللي حاضر معانا
سلامي على اللي خالي مكانه
سلامي إن شاء الله يوصل سلامي
أسامي ما أريد أذكر أسامي
سلامي على اللي صان المحبة
سلامي على اللي فرقته صعبه
بعيد وياكل ويشرب معانا
عزيزي وصاحبي وقلبي على قلبه
سلامي على اللي يستاهل دموعي
حزين وضحكته تعود برجوعي
رجاءاَ لا تذكرونه أمامي
أخاف يطير قلبي من ضلوعي


سلامي
Melhem

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*[motr1]I ♥ ♥ JORdan[/motr1]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
لآ تخبروني بـ من لا يحبني ولا تخبروني بـ من تكلم عني 

اركوني كما انآ 

احب الجميع ، وَ اظن بـ ان الجميع يحبني*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*تدري ۈش ٵگبر ، مشڳڳڳلہ

شفٺھآٳ فيگ ،

ٳنگ مآ ٺبيني ، بَس مآٳۈدگ . .

تفَقدنِي ~

صدق آبن فطيس يوم قآـآل ؛

اعطيتني قلب

وبخلت بسلامكَ

وشّ فآيدھَ ححَبُگ 

. . وآنـآ منُگك محَروم*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ليـــــســــــــت الــــــروعــــــة !!*
*
*
*أن تـــــــرى مـــــن تـــــحـــــب كـــــل يـــــومــــ* *^_**
*
*
*و لــــــكـــــن الروعـــــــة !!*
*
*
*... أن تـــــشــــــعـــــر بـــــوجـــــوده حــــولـــــك كــــــل يـــــومـــــ*
*
*
*حتى و إن كــــــان بـــــعــــيــــد*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

فِيه نْاس مِنْ ڳثرَ مِاهُم فِاهميّنڳ
ٺحس انْڳ مِعطيّهمِ پّاسوُرد مِخڳ =))

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لآ تغرب احدآ رأاكـ وطنآآ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

احبكـ فلا تسألني ما الدليل 
فهل رأيت رصاصه تسأل القتيل . . 

سلاح.jpg


اُحبكـ جداً . . 
لدرجة إني برصاص سلاحي كتبت . .
أحبكـ . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اريدكـ ان تفهم شيء

احبكـ في حال حدث لي شيء ،،*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مـن أَنْت حَتَّى " أَحَبـــك " !!

لَسْت سُوُى " الَهـــوَاء " الَّذِي أَتَنَفَّسُه ...♥

" الْمـــاء " الَّذِي يَرْوِيْنِي ...
... 
" الْدَّم " الَّذِي يَجْرِي فِي عُرُوْقِي ..

لِذَا كَفَاك غـــــــرُوْرا ...

فَأَنَا كَمَا تَرَى أَسْتَطِيْع الِاسْتِغْنَاء عَنْك "بِسُهُوْلَه "

عِنَدَمّا أُقَرِّر الْإِسْتِغْنَاء عَن حَيَاتِي ♥..//

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

تلكـ الفراغات التي بين اصابعنا خلقت لتملأها اصابع يد اخرى ،!!*

----------


## &روان&

_نبكي لننسى
وننسى لنعيش
ونعيش لنحب
ونحب لنبكي
هـــــــــــــــــــذه هــــــــــــــــــــي الحــــــــياة_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

في حضرة بعض القلوب ينسى المساء انه مساء ,,*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أسمع صدى صوتكـ . . 
يناديني 
أشتاقلكـ 
تجيني 
أحبكـ وأعشقكـ يا نور عيني

----------


## دموع الغصون

من أصعب المواقف ،شخص يجرحك لأنه يعلم أنك تحتاجة...

أمل الجابري...

----------


## &روان&

_فـي حياتنــا مواقــف تأتــي دون أن نفهـــم كيـف حدثــت ،،
تؤثـــر بنــا وأحيانــاً تُغيـــر مجــرى حياتنــا وتنتهــي وتختفــي
دون أن نفهـــم كيــف أنتهــت ومــن كــان ورائهـــــــا_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
اتنفس نعم لكن داخلي يحترق ،،*

----------


## دموع الغصون

سَـ يُخيّط لنا الزمان أثواباً من الفرح تليّقُ بنا 
فقط أحسنوا الظن بالله حد الافراط

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الصداقة كصحة الانسان
لا تشعر بقيمتها النادرة إلا عندما تفقدها

----------


## &روان&

_       قـمـة الألـم أن تـكـون نـيـتـك صـافـيـة ومـشـاعـرك صـادقـة
تـبـادل الآخـريـن بـروح الأخـوة الـخـالـيـة مـن الـمـجـامـلات ؛

وتـجـد أأأن مـن حـولـك يـأخـذونـهـا عـلـى مـعـنـى آخـر ..
ويـفـسـرونـهـا بـمـا تـشـتـهـي أنـفـسـهـم ؛

ويـبـادلـونـك الإتـهـامـات والـنـظـرات الـحـاقـدة ..!_

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

هي حياة واحدة تلك التي نعيشها
بكل فصولها , بكل مشاهدها

هي حياة واحدة 

فسواء نجعلها ذات أبعاد مختلفة 
فنكون مِمن ولدوا ليعيشوا ثم يموتوا 

ام نتركها ببعد واحد 
فنكون مِمن يولدون لكي لا يعيشوا و مع ذلك يموتون .

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

نـــظــرت الـــى الــبــحــر فــلــم أجــد لــه نــهــايــه . .

فـــذاك حــبــي لــك . .

فــتــذوقــت مــيــاهــه فــوجــدتــهــا مــالــحــة . .

فـــذاك عــمــري بـــدونـــك . .

فــاقــتــربــت مــن أمــواجــه فـــوجـــدتـــهــا مــضــطــربــه . .

فـــذاك حـــبــي الـــهــائـــم لــرؤيـــاك ♥ 
’ M ’

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

سآحدثكم عن عشق يسكن أنـفآسي
عن حــــب يتغلغل بأركــآني
سأحدثكم عن غرآمي .. وحبيبي
ونبض أوردتي .. وقبطـآني
عن قلبي و سلطـآني
أميري .. و مآلك أزماني ...






رجل .. يجري كـالـدم بشرياني
يلعب كـ طفل بحدآئق ألحآني
يحلق كـ صقر جآرح بسمآئي
يغزو بعينــآه أمان شطآني
يغتـآل بجنون حبه أشعاري و كلمآتي
غريب .. عنيف .. لطيف .. !!





سأحدثكم عن رجل يأخذني
بهمسآته خلف حدود الأكواني
يكتب القصيد ويجلعني لبوحه العنواني
يقطر ندى حبه بقلبي و خلجاني
يطربني بلغة عشق لم تسمعها
أنثى من قبلي ولا حتى بعدي
فأنسى الكون وأعيش معه بحالة هذياني

----------


## معاذ ملحم

آعـشـق الهُــــدوء ... لأنــه يأخذنــيّ لـ دنُيـــآ آعيشهـــآ بــ مُفــــردي 

أتدري لماذا . . لأننا جسد واحد وروح واحده  ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

هِو لَيسَ مُجرّدَ رجل أعْشَقُه

هو عَالمٌ يَحتويني ،،، حَيثُ لا أشعُر بـ نَبضِي إلّا فِيه ♥

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لمن يملك قلبي

بعد أن تحطمت أحلامي

بعد ان ضاعت ايامي

ما زلت حيا

بأغلال الذكريات الجميلة اتعذب

مازلت أفكر فيكـ



أبكي أتألم

أصرخ بأعلى صوتي

أجرى أحاول الهروب 

من هواكـ 

دون جدوى

وحدي في هذا الليل

الذي ألقى بظله على الكون

السواد القاتم يبتلع جسدي 

والحزن في قلبي لقهري يتوثب

حاولت أن أنسى عشقي 

لكن عاصفة الحب كانت قوية

لم تقوى مشاعري على الصمود

أحسست بأني فقدت تنفسي

وبأن قلبي ماعاد لي 

فقد اخذتيه من بين ضلوعي

وبحبك قد صار مقيد

وحدي أسامر طيفك الفاتن



وأغرق في بحر الذكريات

أسافر إليك والشوق دليلي

مازلت برغم الجراح أحبكـ

مازلت أذوب في عينيكـ الجميلة

أنت أيها الساكن أهدابي

وفي شرايني مازلت أمير قلبي

أتيت إليك كتائه بالنجوم يهتدي

فانقذني من ضياعي وكوني رحيما

أنت يا عطر الياسمين أملي وحلمي





وبدونك حياتي مستحيلة

----------


## دموع الغصون

لا تجعل احتياجك الي الحب يقودك لمَ لا تتوقعه
ولا تحاول خداع احد بُحبك له وانت في الحقيقه تُريد أن تعوض ما تركه حبيب داخلك ثــم رحل

فان اكثر ما يُولم البشر هو جرح القلوب
فـكن حذرا ، ولا تجرح قـلب وثـق بك

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

لديَّ صديقآتٌ فردوسيّاتْ
لا ينتمينَ لِـ هذهہ الآرضْ إطلآقاً
هنَّ يعلمنَ أنيْ أختهنَّ مِنْ رحمٍ آخرْ 
ۈ لكنهنَّ لآ يعلمنَ أنهنَّ روحيْ فِيْ أجسآدٍ أخرىْ ..!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

جميل . . مع طاريك صغت التعابير 
أجنب الهزله وأصوغ الجزايل 

يا ولد العم . . مال الطيب حشمه وتقدير 
قليل من صانه ومثلك قلايل 

صار الوفا والطيب في غبه البير
ماعادله طاري وشد الرحايل

بس انت طيبك غير وفيك الوفا غير
أخذتها بيمناك قول وفعايل 

لك منزلن بين الرجال المناعير 
ولك وقفتن تبرد كبودن غلايل

يومن غيرك مكسبه بالدنانير 
كسبت بين الناس طيب وجمايل


فيك الوفا والطيب من يومك صغير
من طيب أبوك اخذت كل الخصايل

هذاك ابوك الي يقود الطوابير 
تشهد له أفعاله وقب الاصايل

الله يبيحه ويسكنه مع اهل الخير
ويسقيه من جنات عدن الزلايل

يأبو فيصل . . ما تفيد المعاذير 
أن ما وفيت أبمدح راعي الجمايل

منك السموحه كان بالمدح تقصير
شرواك ماتوفيه بدع الجزايل

Melhem

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لا تحاول أن تعيد حساب الأمس 

.. وما خسرت فيه .. فالعمر حين تسقط أوراقه لن تعود مرة أخرى 

.. ولكن مع كل ربيع جديد سوف تنبت أوراق أخرى

.. فانظر الى تلك الأوراق التي تغطي وجه السماء

ودعك مما سقط على الأرض فقد صارت جزءاً منها

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

قُل’ لي إﻧكَ تُريدﻧي’ مَعك’ في حُزنك و فَرحك , في مَرضك’ وصحتك’ ..
وأنا سـ أقطَع لك’ وَعداً بأنَني لن أتَخلى عَنك ♥

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

إذا رأيت شخصاً يسامحك كثيراً ..
ف اعلـــم :
آنه يحترمك لـ درجـــھ كبيرة ،
ولا يريد أن يخسرك !

[فلا تتمادى في اخطائك]*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

فيك شي..!!
أحس به حتى لو ماحكيتِ.!
ماأدري وش فيكِ.. لكن فيكِ شي
ليش..؟
لأني اليوم غفيت
وقمت وأنا أقول : | بسم الله عليكِ |

----------


## معاذ ملحم

أعشق غيرتكـ . . 
وأعشق خوفكـ . . 
وأعشق الإبتسامه على محياكـ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

عيني انا بعينها . . والقلوب بعاد 
أخشى هدب عيني يلامس هدبها

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

لحظات تنزف فيها العين دموع من دم........؟!
عندما تفلت اياادي المحبين من بعضهم البعض .. وعندما نسأل لماذا ..يقال لنا :: قسمه ونصيـب

----------


## (dodo)

احساس رائع عندما نكون في امّس الحاجة الى شخص لنسند اليه رأسك
 وانت منهار كليا تجده قبل ان تتكلم يمسك رأسك ويضعه على كتفه

----------


## دموع الغصون

*صَمتاً يآ ضَجيجَ المآضيْ ..
أحتآجُ للهدوءْ حتى أرسُمَ مُستقبليْ بدقةْ


*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انا حروفي في غيآبكـ لآ هي حكي و لا هي قصيد ،،

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مسااااااااء الورد . . 
رساله مني لكـ . . 
يا ورد . .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

تموت الأماني وتولد ويظل في القلب أمل أن تأتي أحلامنا بما تمنينا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

انتبه على حالك . .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ان عشقك مستحيل 
وان الاقتراب منك مستحيل 
وان الابتعاد عنك مستحيل 

لكن كيف اروي هذا الحنين 
وكيف اقيـد قلبي بسلاسل 
واضـع لـ اشتياقي قوانين .. 
كيف امحى ذكري 
اسعدتنى بعدة سنين ...

----------


## معاذ ملحم

كم أشتاق لكـ يا وادي القمر . . 
كم أشتاق للتسلق الجبلي . . 
وكم أشتاق للتدريبات في الصحراء الأردنية . . 
وكم وكم . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

إشتَقتُك .. قدرَ حَلاوتُك يَآ سُكّري ، وأكثَر .!

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

حبيي أشتاق لكـ ولهمس كلماتكـ


آآه متى ستطرب مسامعي بكلماتكـ العذبه 


فأني بحاجه اليها ..

كفاكـ بعداً عني 

عود إلي حبيبتكـ لا أستطيع العيش بدونكـ ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لحضورك نبضٌ مختلفْ ♥

وَ لبُعدك خفقةٌ في القلب حزينة!

----------


## (dodo)

هـــنـَـــآاك أنــَـــآاس تلتـَـــَقِيهم عــَن طـــَريق الصُـــدفة،،
ليصبحوا بتلـكــَ الصــدفة أعــز الـناس إلى قــلبكك

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

عشت الخيال في بحور العشق..
أبحرت في عالمي بلا أسباب..
ضاعت مجاديف غرامي.. وأصابني الحزن..
وأقبل من على البعد مركب إحساسك..
يزفني لعالم الحب..
ويسقي ورود الشوق في داخلي
وينبت زهور الوله في عالمي...

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 


لا تَدعْ {الحَيَاة} تُلَقِّنُكَ درُوسًا رَغْمًا عَنْك ..
بَلْ إِجْعَلْهَا تَبْكِي مِن جَبَرُوت كَفَاءَة إِسْتِعْدَادُكَ لِلإخْتِبَارَات .


*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*في ثنايا المكان اشتم رائحة الياسمين تعبق هنا وهناك بروح انثى هشة التكوين ببعض الزهور المتناثرة التائة باحلام عفوية و رجاء يختلط بجواهر الزمان منها الزمرد و العقيق وحتى لؤلؤ ومحار 

في ثنايا الزمن 
لابد للقدر من أن يجمعنا بلؤلؤ السماء 
*

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أبعرف يابحر ذنبي

وش اللي بعمري سويته

أنا ماأذكر إني بيوم 

جرحت إنسان وبكيته

----------


## دموع الغصون

*يغِيبُ كل شيءْ , يرحل , يسافر , يـموتْ !!
إلا أعمال الخير , تبقَى مغروسَةً في النّفوسْ ..
هنيئاً لزرَّاعهَا فِي الحدائِق و على الطرقاتِ ..
هنيئاً لمن أهدى العابرين في حياتِه ..
عبيراً من شذاه يستطيبُون بـرفقته و يشتاقُونه إذا توراى*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سأبقى كما أنا رغم كل الظروف . . 
سأكون . . 
الأخ . . 
الصديق . . 
سأكون لكـ كل شيء . . 
سأكون دنياكـ . . 

معاذ ملحم

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

انْ لَم اكَن بِجَانِبكْ~♥
فَأنَا خلَفكَ ادَعو لَكَ بَما يُسْعِدُكْ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أگـثـر مَـا يُـسعد قلبي .. عـنـدمــا يـخـبـرني أحـد أننَي أسعـدتـهُ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ضناني الشوق . . لكـ يا شوق 
.
.
يا صاحب الإحساس و الذوق 
.
.
عيوني كلها شوق 
لكـ إنت لأنكـ دايم بعيني فوق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

صدقا لآ ارآه دائمآآ ,, 
لكنه يعيش بي ,,

----------


## &روان&

.. عندما يلوح طيفكِ أمامي ..

.. اعجز عن كتمان مشاعري ..

----------


## معاذ ملحم

قمراي في ارضي وسماي
كانت معي ... سامرتها بهمس ونظر
ذي فرحتي ...عايشتها بليل جميل بصحبتي
طاب اللقاء باحلى سمر......... وغنيت ولافارقتني نشوتي
من فرحتي
اخذت ايديها وارتجف......... خافقي من لهفتي
كف احظنه وسط كف......... وكف تعشقه نظرتي
ملكي الفرح بوجودها......... لي تثنى عودها
معي هواي........اللي سكن روحي.......هو بلسم جروحي
افوق من نشوة ويغفى بهاجسي.......نشوه على نفحة عطرها واغتشي
واذوب في كلمة من صمت الشفاه.....اذا همست بحروف عذبه تلتشي
تواق اعيش الليل..............وهي معي قمراي
ولعيونها المسرى ...........اهـــــــــيم انا سراي
قمراي

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ياترى .....!!

إلى ماذا ينظروون ....؟؟؟

هل إلى أمل ربما يعوود ....؟؟


أم إلى أمل تحول إلى سراب فأصبح ذكره يسبب لهم الألم ...!!؟؟

نظرآآت أمل أم ألم ..؟!!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

حينما أقول لكـ شيء ما . . 
يجب عليكـ ان تصدقني 
.
.
لا تحاول ان تصغي لما يقولون . . 
.
.
فكلامهم زيف وكذب .

وأختر أنت أيهما تريد . . !!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا الغيمه الكبيره . . 
بالله أوصيكـ . .
كــافي ما عاد فيني أتحمل الألم . .
.
.
لا تقوليلي إبتعد . .
 عن الزهر 
 عن الغلآآآآآ  
وعن روحي بعد 

يا الغيمه الكبيره . . أمانه لا تقوليلي إبتعد .
أترجّاكـِ بيّا وسيلة ~~ إحرميني من كل شي . .
بس لا تحرميني من الحبيبه . .




خواطر عاشق . .
يُحسد على حُبه  وعشقه لمحبوبته . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اتعلم يا انت ،،
روحي باتت لا تتحمل المزيد من الذي يحدث ،،

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

ها انا وحدي
اصارع الذكريات التي طبعت في قلبي 
ومابقي مني اصبح رماد فقد المتني تلك الحياة كثير 
فلم يبقى مني غير ذاك الرماد الذي الذي ينتظر هبوب الريح حتى ينتهي.

----------


## &روان&

هل يجب ان اصوم ..
عن الاشتياق اليك أيضا ..!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سأشتاق لتكـ اللحظات . . وتلكـ العبارات

----------


## (dodo)

الحبُ ليـسَ روايـةً يا حلوتــي بختامهــا يَتــزوجُ الإبطـــــــالُ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

طفلة في الخآمسة من عمرهـآ تسأل صديقهـَآ الذي يجلس بجآنبهَـآ / 

مآهُـوَ الحٌـبْ ؟!


فيقول الطفل / 

الحٌـبْ 
هٌـوَ أن تسرقـي كـًل يوم قطعَـة الشوكولآتَـه مـن حقيبَتِـي ,
وأنَـآ اضعَهـآ كـًل يوم فــي نفّـسْ المَكـًآنْ لأجلكـً

----------


## معاذ ملحم

گـــل عــــٱم ۆهـــۆ / ; [ملگـــي]

ۆانـــا [ملـــگــــہ] ،. :$

ٱمــــا {ٱنتـــۆا} ؛گل عٱم ۆٱنتــــۆا بخيِـر ♥

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أسالك بالله جاوب سؤالي .. 
وأسألك بالله اصدق بالجــواب

في غيابي مر في بالك خيالي .. 
ولا ما يفرق حضوري والغياب ؟

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أحبك يــــــــــــا بعد هالقلب .♥. أحبك أحبك أحبك . .

----------


## دموع الغصون

حماكِ الله

----------


## shams spring

*ساستقطب منهم الحنين ... وأرمي به الى اعالي الافق ...!!
19/8/2012م
04:24 am
الاحد
عيد الفطر المبارك

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

ابعتذر ... عن كل شيء ... 


إلا الهوى .. ما للهوى عندي عذر ..


ابعتذر .. عن أي شي ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

الاهتمام: صفة لا يمكن لأحد أن يتصنعها، 
فلا تحاول أن تجبر أحدا على الاهتمام بك..
فتصبح كمن يسقي شجرة صناعية وينتظر منها أن تثمر !’

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أمسكت القلم بيدي ..
فتململ من بين أصابعي ووقع على ارض أوراقي ..!
وسال دمه الأزرق .. !
ولم يتألم .. 
بل الألم .. وكل الألم لي وحدي ...!!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

خاطره . . 
أجمل ما في الكون الإبتسامه الرائعه . . وأجمل ما في الأبتسامه هو أنت 
.
.
.
فعليكـ دائما بالابتسامه . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أنا معك . .
تلك الجملۃ تريحني . . تزيل نصف التعب الذي أحملہ . .
شكراً لكل من لفظها و هو : صادق بها !

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أتجـآهَـل صِعـآبَ طَريقَـك فأُحَطّمـهَــآ ,,

ومَــآ يَـجْــعــلنِــي أتَــخلّــى عنْـــــكَ :

فَقـطْ هُـو تخلّيـكَ عنّـي وخذْلـكَ لِتمسُّكـي بِـكْ ..

تِـلـكَ نِهـآيـةً يآئـسَـةً تقْتل أملِي وثقَتِي بالْحيآة ,,

فَـاحْـرِصْ علَـى أنْ لــآ تحْــدُث إنْ كُـنــتَ حَـقّــاً ,,

قَـدْ أحْببتنِـي وأردْت بِـي رآحـةً ولِقَـلْبـي خَيــْـراً ... .

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

على قارعة الطـريق

سردت شريط أحزآإني .!!

كـ س ـرت حلـ م ـي .! وعلى إثرهـ تبددت احزاني

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

أُريـد قصَّـة بدايتهـا [ أنــا و أنــتِ ] ., و نهايتهــاا [ نحـن ] .,,

----------


## معاذ ملحم

سأكتب على ضوء القمر . .
. . حكاية القلم . . 
كيف رسم الإبتسامه , وكيف رسم طريق الأمل و الحياة والمستقبل أيضاً . . 
قلم بحجمه الصغير , لكنه يفعل المستحيل 

حكاية ليست كتلكـ الحكايات . . من خلالها بدأت أجمل اللحظات وأروع الأوقات .

Melhem

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

و أكــادُ أقســمُ أنني أفكـّــر فيك ،، أربعــة أيــامٍ في الســاعة ،،

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

طَريحة,,
فِي بحور الهَوى,,
أسايِر ركب الجُنون بِكل جوارحِي,,
أنزف أحاسيسا صَاخِبة
لأجل قِلبك...!

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رغم المرض والألم . .
 إلا أنني كنت اُفكر فيكـِ  وهذيت بإسمكـ لأكثر من مره عندما كنت نائماً على فراش المرض .
.
.
كم أتمنى أن يتبدد ذلكـ المرض . . لأنه أرهقني كثيراً .
.
.
أشتاق لإبتسامتكـ

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

الدُنْيا لآتأتي عَلَّى مَقَأُسّ قِلْوبنا !
إما أن تضَيَّقَ ، فَتّجَبَرََنَا عَلَّى التَنَأَزََّلَ عَنْ كَثِير مَنّ الأشياء الثَمِيِنّة..!

أو أن تَكَبَّرَ ، فَنّضَيَّع ونتوه ونَفَقَد الكَثِير..!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

حین ااشتااقگ ،، 
ااقتبس بعضاً من گلمااتگ ،،
و ااگرر ااغنیاتگ ،،
و ااتصرف مثلکگ لـ ااحتوي شیئاً منگ •

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

أتذكر أيامي معك ؟؟؟
كـمـن يرى الأشياء عبر نافذة قطار مسرع
نائية وجميلة
والقبض عليها مستحيل !!!! -

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


لآ يُمكنك أَن تُعطي حَيآآتك مَزيدَاً مِن الأيَآآم ، ،
لِكن بِ مَقدوُرك أَن تُعطي أَيَآآمَك مَزيدَاً مِن الحَيآآة .
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

علمتني الحياه

عندمآ تشعر بـآنگ ؛ مصدر ﺂزعآج لـ شخص !!

ﺂبتعد قليلآً . . . .

... ... ﺂن سئلْ عنگ . . . فقد ظَلمته 
...
و ﺂن لم يسأل . . . فـآرحلْ !,

----------


## دموع الغصون

* 


هَكَذَآ .. لَيْتَنَا نَغْدُو 

.. نَتَحَرّر مِن هْمُوْمَنَآ إِلَى سُمُو الْفَرَح 

.. ونِطِيْر هُرُوْبَا مِن الْيَأْس „ إِلَى سَمَآء الأَلْوَآن 

.. نَجُوْب الْعَآلَم ( بِلَهْفَة أُطَفِآل ) 

.. و نَضْحَك كَمَن وُلِد سَعِيْدا .. نَقِيّا



*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*اشتاق للعيون الي تحب السهر . . 
تفداكـ بروحها يا بعد كل البشر 
انتي نظر عيني يلي متعبها السهر 
لأجل وصلك يا اغلى البشر*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لي قَلْب أَتْعَبَتْه بِالْنَّبْض .. و أَتْعَبَنِي بِالآمِل .. ♥

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

كم ناديتك...
عند الغروب...
وفي عيون الليل...
وكم انتظرتك على شاطئي... 
كم غفت في أفقي أمنيات...
ذوبتني ... حرقتني...
نار الأشواق...
فزاد في قلبي... أنين...
وجرح...
في الأفق يستغيث...

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

من دون قصد [احببته] ، ومن دون اي سوابق عشقته ، ومن دون اي اسباب أدمنته
كنت ابادله الحديث واشاركه فرحه واخفف عنه آلآمه كآن يُمتعني آلحديث معه إلى ان اصبحت
مُلهمَ  لمُحآدثتـه ومَن كآن يعلم . . ب أنني سوفَ آُغرم بِ قلبه !!وآشتآقُ لمُشآركتِه آحدآث يوميِ 
وآتألم حينَ آعلمُ بأنّه يكتئِب
أو يسكنهْ حزن . .،بلآآ شعوُر سكنَ قلبيْ . . وآستلذّ بالعشق بِمفرَدھٍ 
وحتّـى هذھٍ آللحظہْ . وآنَآ آزدآدُ جنوُنَآ بـ حُبہْ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كُلُّ الأُمورُ تَخضعُ للـ [ مَنطق ]`فِي حَياتِي..!

إِلاّ أَنتَ ..~

وَأَنَا .. ~

وَما بينَنا..♥.

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لو گنت [معہ] االان 
س اامسک یدہ س نضحک گثیراً ،،
س ااحتضن رائحتہ ،،
و سأخبرہ بکل بساطہ ،،
اني [[ااحبہ]] و ان عینیہ جمیلہ ،،
و ان صوتہ یبعث الفرح لقلبي،،
فقط لو گنت [معہ] !

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الدمع يذرف . .
 والخواطر تبوح بمشاعر القلب لساكنها 
وينكـ يا الغلآ  فجأه تروح . . 
ما عرفت إني أعد الساعات وأحسبها

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


بعض الأصدقآء ‘ فكرھ التأمل في ملآمحھم فقط ،، تجلب السعآدھ 

◔̯◔
◔̯◔◔̯◔
◔̯◔◔̯◔◔̯◔
◔̯◔◔̯◔◔̯◔◔̯◔

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

اشتاق للهدوء . . 
واشتاق للأمل . . 
وأشتاق لمن يمنحني الهدوء أثناء غضبي .

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
احساس ممل 
أن تقرأ لكاتب لا يكتب إلا عن نفسه 
وتنصت لشاعر لا يشعر إلا لنفسه
وتلتقي بإنسان لا يرى ولا يسمع ولا يحب إلا نفسه 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

سَـ أعتــرف أنــي وجــدتُ [ بــقلبــه ] شيئــاً مختلــف عنكـــم ..
وَ لــو ٺحدثــتُ مــن الآن إلــى الغـد لآ أحــدّ سَـ يفھــم مَــآذآ يعــنــي لــي

----------


## معاذ ملحم

إلا رسول الله . . . يا أعداء الله

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*عَجَباً لِـ قَلبي وَ هُوَ بحجمِ آلكـفّ !

كيفَ آحتوآكـِ وَ أنتِ بِحجمِ [ آلــكَون ]*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

وزارة التربية والتعليم في آلاردن - في موسم الرحلات المدرسية .

//
\\
//
\\
//
\\
//
\\
//
\\

من الابتدائي إلى الثانوي

ماعندهم غير رحله حديقة الحيوان :x

لدرجة ان القرد يحط ايده على كتف الطالب

ويقوله أنت اخو فلان صح !؟
كيف أخوك ، توظف ولا لا ... ×

يلعن اخت هيك عيشة خخخخخخخخخخخ

----------


## دموع الغصون

*



هناكَ ٱشخاص يتحدثون معك : وقت الفراغ 
وأشخاص يتفرغون : لمحادثتك
هناكَ فرق !



*

----------


## &روان&

ذلِك الأمل الذي يأتيني فجأة ....

عَلى طبقٍ مِن السَعادة ...

عِندما أغرق بالحزن وأتخبط باليأس....

وتتآكل خاصرة أحلامي ، !

مَا كلفني شيءٍ سِوى ...

" يارب ، ودعوة مِن القلب "

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

اتعلم ،، اشتاق لوطنكـ قبل غيابكـ ورحيلكـ من هنّآ 
فَ حياتي انت ،،

لا تبتعد كثيرآآ

----------


## معاذ ملحم

مساء الخير . . 
مساء معطر برائحه الياسمين . . 
ومساء مُزدان بروحكـ الطاهره الجميله . . 
أقولها لكـِ بكل تفاؤل وأمل . . 
:: مساء الخير يا حبيبتي  ::

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*شؤون صغيرة
تمر بها أنت .. دون التفات
تساوي لدي حياتي
جميع حياتي..
حوادث .. قد لا تثير اهتمامك
أعمر منها قصور
وأحيا عليها شهور
وأغزل منها حكايا كثيرة
وألف سماء..
وألف جزيرة..*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


لدُى .. شّخٌصِ
لم يّغّٱدُر ذٌٱكرتُى ٱبّدُآ ..
لكنٌ ٱلوِصِوِل ٱليّۂ صِعبّ جَدُآ.

فُقَطٌ ..
ٱشّتُقَتُ ٱليّه

*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

 نحن من نصنع للحياة لحن

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يَلْزَمُنِي أَلْفُ إِصْبَعْ , لأُحْصِيّ مَآ أَفْتَقِدُهُ . . أَثْنآءَ غِيَآبِي عَنه*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

رجعنا بعد طول غياب . . رجعنا وتغمرنا الأشواق

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أجمل لحظة حينما لا تسطيع إخفاء إبتسامتك طوال آليوم من موقف حدث ♥ !*

----------


## &روان&

قد آفشل'في نسيآنك'لكنني'لن آعود'آبدآ ربمــا أننـــي ســـأحــب مــــن بعـــــــدك ..... سأشتــــــــــاق لغيـــــرك ....
ســـــــــأحن لغيـــــــــــركـ .. سأعشـــــق غيـــــــركـ ..
لكنـــــي أقســـــــم بـــــــرب السمـــــــــاء
أنـــي لــــن أحــــــب أحــــدا بقــــدر حبــــي إليــــــكـ قد آفشل'في نسيآنك'لكنني'لن آعود'آبدآ

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

وأشعر بتلك الرغبة الملحة ، في سفر طويل ، أبتعد بهآ عن كل شيء ..

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

تفاصيل الاعتياد عظيمة جدا ، قد تغلب الحب احيانا

----------


## معاذ ملحم

""حنا لحمنا مر نحمي بيوتها لو ننوي حتى الطير صعب يفوتها""
""صقورها يوم أنها تسمع صوتها تغطي عين الشمس مالها عدد""

""الله حي الموووت لعيون ابا الحسين""

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

الكتمــــــــــان !!

يبقي الحل الوحيد عندما ..

لا نجد من يفهمنــــــــــاا
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

النهايه عكس احداث البدايه
والبدايه شي ما قبل النهايه

فكلنا نعشق النهاية لأنها تربطنا بالبداية . .

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الشوق طراني لك يا صاحب الشوق 
يا منبع الإحساس والذوق

----------


## &روان&

آحٺآجُ إلى :صـــــــــرخـــــہ .. تفجر مآبدآخلي

ۈتجعلنِي آٺنفّسُ بعُمق

كَم هُۆ مۈجعَ آلصمَت

آلّذِيْ بـِ دآخِلي آلآنْ .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لماذآ تبعدنآ المسافات والظروف والكون 
انا اشتاقك اشتاقك اشتاقك*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

الغيمه تهطل مطر مدرار . .
والرياح تعصف وتثير الغبار . .

وشوقي لكـ ,, حكاية كلها أسرار

----------


## دموع الغصون

بَعض ألكَلمآت تَستقرْ في ْ ألقٌلوب كَرٌؤوس ألإبر
متيْ ماْ تَحَركَت {أوجعتكْ}

----------


## دموع الغصون

گثرة الآنتظآر . . .
تفقد الأشيآء بريقهآ . . .
و قيمتهآ

بل و تفسد صلاحيتهآ في قلوبنآ أحيآنآ !!

----------


## &روان&

مشآعرَنآ ♥.. 
ﺑگل بسّآطھہُ گموج ﺂلبحرَ ﻟﺂ نملگك!
سَلطھہُ عليھآ فھيَ ٺثورَ ۆ ٺھدﺂ
+گمآ يحلوو لھآ ♥ ') !

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

"You haven't lost your smile at all, it's right under your nose. You just forgot it was there."
 :Emb3(1):   :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ولنآ في الخيال حياه ،،*

----------


## &روان&

*نلوّن الحياآة بنظرتناآ لهاآ فقطْ .. و اختيارناآ للألوان المُناسبة ..
و الأمور التي تجعلناآ نتخبّط .. نُحبط .. نستسلمْ
.. مكانُهاآ بجوارِ الموتْ فقط ..
,,,*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*وكلمآ تأملتكـ ابتسمت*  :Eh S(22):

----------


## &روان&

♥ يُحكى عن قلبَ سامح البشر كلّ ليلة / فعاش مُرتاحًا ♥

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اتعلم لا احد هنآآك يستوطن ذاكرتي مثلكـ ،،
*

----------


## shams spring

*أعلمُ جيدا ً أنه لا فائِدة من التحدي القائم منذ 5 اعوام ... أعلمُ جيدا انني لن أنسى ..!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*رغم  كل شي . . لا من تذكرتكـ إبتسمت .
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هنآك خلف نافذه الاحلام 
يستيقظ حلمي برؤيه طيفك كل صباح
باعثآ في قلبي ابتسامه تنتظر محادثتك ،،
صدقآ اشتاقك واشتاقك كثيرآ ،،*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

لــا شيء كــوجــودكـــ معــي يحــي سعـــادتــي

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

* ﻏﻼﻙ آﻗﺮﺏ ﻣﻦ آﻟﺮﻭﺡ ﻟﻠﺮﻭﺡ
ﻻ ﺗﺤﺴــﺒﻨﻚ ﺑﺎﻟﻬﻮﻯ ﻃﻴﻒ ﺳــﻮآﺡ
ﻳﺤﻮﻡ ﺣﻮﻝ آﻟﻘﻠﺐ ﻟﺤﻈﺎﺕ ﻭ ﻳﺮﻭﺡ
ﻻ ﻭآﻟـــﺬﻱ ﺧﻼﻙ ﻟﻠﻘﻠـﺐ ﺟـــﺮآﺡ
آﻧــﻚ ﻣﻌﻲ ﻳﺎﻏﺎﻟﻲ ﻭﻳــﻦ ﻣﺎ ﺍﺭﻭح*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يكفيك عَبثآ بنآ أيُّهآ آلشَّوق
{ فَقد فآض آلقَـ ♥ـلبُ وَجعآ }
*

----------


## &روان&

*لا احب الصيف..و لا الشتاء و لا الربيع ايضا...

بل احترم الخـــــــــــــــــــــــريف
عندما تتعرى الأشجار فتظهر على حقيقتها
...
!! فـمتى خريف الــــبـــــشـــــــر .... مـــتـــى
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

شخْصّن بخآآطريّ

لِه (نظرَھْ ) تمّليٌ ھآلكَۆ ۆ ۆ نِ “ بٌآلطيٌبَ 

ۆلھ -» ضحِكَه سۆّت بٌرَۆحيٌ / عجَآيَبٌ*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*تدري وش اللي في غيابكـ أسوية . . 
.
.
أتخيلكـ قدام عيني وأسولف . .
*

----------


## &روان&

بينما كنت أستمع لكاظم يردد بحزن :
علمني حبك أن أحززن...

" تذكرتك ! "

...وبدأت أفكر ماذا علمني حبك ..؟؟
فكرت كثيراً جداً , ثم بدأت أردد بهدوء :

علمني حبك أن أدخل مدن الخذلان من أوسع أبوابها ,
علمني حبك أن أصمت وأنا في أشد حاجتي لأبكي , علمني حبكَ أن أضحك وأنا بقمة خيبتي ..

حقاً ... علمني حبكَ أشياءً ماكانت أبداً في الحسبان !!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*جمال الدنيا في قلب يتمنى فرحك قبل فرحه  !*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*


تزدادُ دَقّآت قلبي خوفاً من شيءٍ قآدم .
*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*
آجمل شيء في آلحيآة ؛
آن تجد آلشخص آلذي يعرف ..
{ آخطآئك } ..
و { عيوبك } ..
و مع ذلك يتقبلك كمآ آنت*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*ذكريات على مشارف الطفوله . . 
ذكريات جميله نتذكرها في كل صباح . . لنكوّن في داخلنا ألبوم صور رائعه 
نشاهده في أوقات الحزن . . 
لكي لا نحزن . .!!
لنرسل عبارات صادقه . . بأننا حتى وإن كنا في أشد حالات الألم . . !!
{نضحكـ ونرسم البسمة على شفاهنا لأجلهم }
لأنهم هم من يستحقون البسمة . . 
*

----------


## &روان&

كـــــم انــــتي معلــــــــمة" قــاسيـــة" أيتـها الحـــــياة .!!.
تعـــــطينا "الاختـــــبآر".
.
ومــــن ثم "الدروس".!!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*اشد الألم ..
حزن لا تستطيع الإفصاح عن أسبابه
وتكتفي بقول ..
اشعر بالضيق ولا أعلم لم ؟!
رغم أنك تعلم يقينا ما السبب ..
ولكنه لا يُحكى ولا يُبكى

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا صديقي وش بلاكـ . . 
ترى القلب يسأل عن غلاكـ . .
علامكـ ,, تتنهد بحزن شديد . .
ترى ما فيه شي يستاهل . .
أوصيكـ . .
خلكـ مثل ما عرفتكـ . .
دايم الفرح وصاحب الضحكه الحلوه ,,

Melhem

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بعدك !!
أصبحت كتاباتي أكثر نضوجآ
أكثر جنونآ ،،،
وأكثر وآقعية أيضآ ،،!!*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

حنينـــي اليكـــ لـــم يصـــل بعـــد الــى درجـــة الانطفـــاء

----------


## &روان&

أنْتَ لَا تَرْضَى العَوْدَة, وَ ذِكْرَياتَك لَا تَرْضَى الرَحِيل !
♥هل أخطأت ..
حين أدمنت وجودك في حياتي ..
لدرجة الإحساس بالإختناق حين تغيب ..
والإحتضار عندما يطول الغياب ..
.

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا فلآآآآآآآآآآآآآن 

سامحه وبالخير اذكره ..
اطلب له الجنة وفرحه ..


ولو أنه غلط بيوم عليك أعذره..


ولو مره قسى عليك ..
أو قصر معك لا تلومه..

ترى هو يحس بفقدان الحنين .. 
وترى هو يحس بالألم والأنين 

وترى هو يطلب منكـ السماح و الحنين . . 

*Melhem*

----------


## &روان&

_لا أحتآجُ أشياء قد تأتي مِن البشر :")
أحتآجُ لـِ أشياء تأتي مِن فوقِ السماء !
[ كَالمطر .. كَالحظ .. كَالجنة] 
_

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*المطر والبرد والشتاء والريح . . 
كلها . . 
تذكرني بيكـ ,,

لأنكـ إنت العزيز الغالي . .*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

بِ رؤياك مُرَ المذاقَ في قَهوتي سُكر 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*جننتني . . وش بلاكـ 
حيرتني . . يا عساكـ 
تدري . . أنا أتنفس هواكـ 
*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

اظن ان سعادتـــي مقترنة بوجـــودك.... فــأنا منذ أن غبت عنـــي
منــذ أنـــ لــم اعـــد أراك...
لــم أرى السعـــادة تـــدق بـــابي وتقـــول هـــا أنــــا!!!!!

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

سَعيد هُوَ مِنْ يَمتَلكُ شخصا، لمْ تُغيرهُ { الظُروفْ }*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*يا صُباح الخير لكـ ,,
يا أمل وتفاؤل وإبتسامه بريئه منكـ ,,
في صباح مليء بالخير والأمل والتفاؤل ,,
فالحمد لله . . أنكـ بخير .*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
ثمّة شقاء مخيف ، يكبر كلّما ازداد وعْيُنا بأن لا أحد يستحقّ سخاءنا العاطفي ، ولا أحد أهل لأن نهديه جنوننا.


*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*خاطره بسيطه جداً . . 

يا صاحبي . . عسالكـ اليوم بخير 
يا صاحبي . . ما أدري إذا كلامي يوصلكـ 
يا صاحبي . . عسى كل ايامك خير 
يا صاحبي . . لك الموده والمحبة متناثره 
يا صاحبي . . لا من ذكرتكـ يفز قلبي من مكانه 
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

يا محلى الجلسة معاكـ . . 
ويا محلى بسمة محياكـ  . . 
ويا محلى السكون يوم أكون وياكـ . .

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سَيّدي ;

لَا أعلم عَدد القُلوب التي تَحتويني كَوطَن
لَكنّني أعلَم أنّني لَا أحتَوي
سِوى قلبكَ ( وطناً ) !*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

دعنـا نتوقفف هنـا ,,

ونلتقــط الـأنفاس مَـرة أخرى معـاً ،،*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*لا تتَرك مَنّ تُحِب ينامْ وَ فِي عَينيه دمُوعّ بِسببِك ، ؟



ضَع فِيّ مُخيلتِك قدّ تقُومْ صَباحاً ولا تجدُھ !!



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*

هنآكـ انسان في حياتي يضيء لي كوني بنوره . .
اعشقه في حضوره واحافظ عليه في غيابه . . 
سيبقى سر في داخلي حتى يوم زفافنآآ لِ نعلن للعالم سويآ 
عن حب كتم في اعماقنآ واكتمل حلالآآ . . 

*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
ليه احس اني معاك
انسان ثاني واني اسعد
شخص في هذا الوجود
وان بيديني مفاتيح
الاماني كل درب امشيه
مفروش بورود بكل
ماشفتك تسمرت بمكاني
كن في عيونك
لخطواتي قيود كلمتين
وكني مضيع لساني
نظرتين وكل مافيني
يجود
*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
لــيتــك لعينــي قريـبـــه .. كــان أبسهــر ونــومـي لــجـفـنـي حــــــــــرام

عمري عطا وأسخي به .. مـا يضيع الـعمـر دام لــه مثـلـك غــــــــــــــرام

أنتظر متى على الفرحـة تجيـن .. ودنيتـي فـي نـاظـري بـقـربـك تزيــــــن

طرفـي اشـتـكـــى لـــي شـــوق .. بالله وش أســوي بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه

ما بقى من هالعمر كثر اللي راح .. وشوفتك يا شـوق تبـري الجــــــــراح

لــك خـــافـــقـــي شـــراي .. بـــمـــوانـــســـك تـــطـــري بــــــــــــــــــــــه

عشت لك من غيـر إحساســي ما أقول .. وبأنتظر لو غيابك لي يطـــــــول

ردي عـــلـــى الـــولـــهـــان .. لا يـــهـــون بـــك تـــعـــذيـــبــــــــــــــــــه

Melhem*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*أجمل مصادفة ؛ عندما أحنُّ إليك .. فأجُدك تبحث عنّي !*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*من يوم شفتكـ , , جاا الخير معكـ إنت  يا صاحب الخير 
من يوم تبسمت , , تبسمت معكـ الدنيا وضحكت 
ومن يوم سمعت صوتكـ , , ضحكت الحياة*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*سأظلُ أسميكَ رآحتي ، حتى وإن تعِبت مِنك . .*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*مسافر بدون تذكره . . 
مسافر على قلبكـ بدون توقف . .
مسافر للوطن . . لأنكـ الوطن أنت .*

----------


## اليتيم العماني

إرهاصات نفسية مؤلمة .

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*شهقتك ذآت لحظة عشق و كتمت أنفآسك في صدري ؛ فآختنقت بك !*

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*نني أتســـائلــــ .... برغـــم خلافــاتنــا... وبرغـــم صمتنــتا وتجــاهلنــا المستمــر لبعضـــنا هـــل سيبقــى كلـــانــا ظلـــا" للــأخــر ؟؟؟!!!
إلـــى متـــى؟؟!!!
24/2/2013*

----------


## &روان&

رغم ان الحياه ليست اشخاص
الى ان هناك اشخاص هم لنا الحياه

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*
عندما اراك اعدك ان اطيل النظر في عينيك

 فوجع انتظاري لرؤية عينيك افقدني النظر لغيرك . 

*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*هنآك انسان ,,
مهما قَلَّ حديثي مَعَه , لن اتركه ولن اخذله ,,
لـِ انني حقآ أُحِبُّه  ♥*

----------


## محمد العزام

في سائرة الاقدام وفي تحقيق الاحلام 

نمشي وراء تلمك الاقدام ونتمنى فقط ان نراها في الاحلام 

رواية كاتب لا عاشق 
رواية صديق لا عشيق

----------


## &روان&

” إن كان الطريق سهلاً فاخترع الحواجز ”
أمّا أنا فلم أجد غير الحواجز .. وكان عليّ أختراع الطريـق ! .

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*صحيحَ ﺂانك واحد ،
لڳنَ دَنيآ من دۆنـك ،

قسمَ بالله
| تنعآف| ’*

----------


## محمد العزام

خلف اضواء الشهرة نسير ونحلم ونيقن انه حلم بعيد ولكن نبقى نمشي دون  تعب او اجهاد لعلنا نصل الى مبتغانا

----------


## دموع الغصون

*

تأكَد أنْ آلحيآة لا تتوقفّ عِندَ مَحَطآتْ الرَاحلِينْ .. !
*

----------


## &روان&

أحاديث البعض , لا تنسى ♥

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*و قُلوبُنا لا تَختَارُ مِنَ العِشقِ إلا أصعَبَه !!*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

*يا ليل خبرني عن أمر المعاناه . .*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*ارآكـ شيء لا يقارن بأحد , وكفى ,,
*

----------


## shams spring

لكُل قَلبٍ حِكَاية ،والحَكَايا أسَرارُ لا تُحكىْ ..!!~

----------


## محمد العزام

ليال تمض وايام تجري وياليتنا نلاحق السنين

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*
سَ اكون معك ب فرحك 
ب حزنك ! 
ب ضيااعك ،
سَ اخبئك جيداً بي .. آحبك جداً يا أنت*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*

والبعْضُ لا يأتيگ إلّا ويزرعُ في داخلگ سعادةً مضاعفةً ', 
يَزرعُ في داخلگ ابتسامةً عميقةً 
ويَحلُّ في أعمَاقِ قلبگ ولا يُغادرگ ,,*

----------


## عزف الآمنيات

*قَلبي على قَلبه ..يحبْنِي للمُوت وللمُوت أحبه . .*

----------

